# Can lyft deactivate you for low acceptance rate?



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

just got an email from lyft because I'm not accepting line or rides that are 10 mins away. can they deactivate me for this?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Conventional thought is "No, but they can and will deactivate you for high cancellations."


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Agree. They'll send you annoying and threatening emails, but they can't really do anything. And they send those emails sometimes even when your acceptance is 100%! Lyft is sharp that way.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dude, you better be careful. Just accept everything to be on the safe side


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

The further the request the better you look in the company’s eyes..I also routinely get stock options and $2,000 bonuses for taking passengers with ratings less than 4.0 so make sure you gobble those up too..easy money!!


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

DelaK said:


> just got an email from lyft because I'm not accepting line or rides that are 10 mins away. can they deactivate me for this?


No


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> No


In a phone call with Lyft support, I was specifically told by "Matt" that I can and will be deactivated for low acceptance ratings. He used the term "Gap" or something like that, which I can only assume means if I refuse more than I accept. I started to remind him that Uber pulled that crap and lost in court..his exact quote "We have better lawyers than Uber" instead of continuing a pointless conversation with him, I asked if I am required to take any trips to keep my account active..he said no, so i plan on doing next to nothing for Lyft unless I have an issue with Uber.

He was probably talking out of his ass..he was very aggressive and stern..his tough guy voice might scare desperate people into conforming, im even less impressed by Lyft after that.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> In a phone call with Lyft support, I was specifically told by "Matt" that I can and will be deactivated for low acceptance ratings. He used the term "Gap" or something like that, which I can only assume means if I refuse more than I accept. I started to remind him that Uber pulled that crap and lost in court..his exact quote "We have better lawyers than Uber" instead of continuing a pointless conversation with him, I asked if I am required to take any trips to keep my account active..he said no, so i plan on doing next to nothing for Lyft unless I have an issue with Uber.


Will thats depressing, however its a scare attempt which i will pay no mine. Its been 10 months since I have driven for Lyft and my acceptance rate hoovers around 40%. I dont do Pool or Lines...


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> Will thats depressing, however its a scare attempt which i will pay no mine. Its been 10 months since I have driven for Lyft and my acceptance rate hoovers around 40%. I dont do Pool or Lines...


I have no idea what my acceptance rating is with Lyft..my guess it has to be under 20% I ignore anything beyond 8 minutes away and riders with ratings below 4.80. Lyft is very popular in my area with the ghetto crowd far worse than Uber.

I found it! Haha 21%


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Acceptance-acceptance, no

Cancellations, yes



SurgeWarrior said:


> In a phone call with Lyft support, I was specifically told by "Matt" that I can and will be deactivated for low acceptance ratings. He used the term "Gap" or something like that, which I can only assume means if I refuse more than I accept. I started to remind him that Uber pulled that crap and lost in court..his exact quote "We have better lawyers than Uber" instead of continuing a pointless conversation with him, I asked if I am required to take any trips to keep my account active..he said no, so i plan on doing next to nothing for Lyft unless I have an issue with Uber.
> 
> He was probably talking out of his ass..he was very aggressive and stern..his tough guy voice might scare desperate people into conforming, im even less impressed by Lyft after that.


Shoulda recorded him... dang










FYI: this is the HIGHEST it has been in a year... often went to 2%, sometimes 1%


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> Dude, you better be careful. Just accept everything to be on the safe side


Lmao! I'm at 6% acceptance been that way for months


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Acceptance-acceptance, no
> 
> Cancellations, yes
> 
> ...


I really wish I found this site sooner. This is my part time gig, so they don't scare me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> Will thats depressing, however its a scare attempt which i will pay no mine. Its been 10 months since I have driven for Lyft and my acceptance rate hoovers around 40%. I dont do Pool or Lines...


Lines can be highly effective as long as they're DF'd, high surge, longhauled, and you complain about the ratings hit afterwards...

Aim for $60-70 per line ping and you'll find them a LOT more palatable

PS tips will still suck vs. regular and especially vs. Plus or Premier.


----------

